# AWD



## DianeW (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a 2015 Nissan Rogue S. Paperwork from dealer states it's AWD, but it doesn't have the AWD switch. Is it AWD even though it doesn't have the AWD switch? I got stuck in snow recently & am now wondering if my AWD is working (if I even have it). I have never owned an AWD vehicle before. My past vehicles had 4WD, so am I expecting too much from this Rogue vs my former 4WD SUVs?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you look under the rear of the car, are there axle shafts and a rear differential? If so, you have AWD...if not, you have front wheel drive, only.


----------



## DianeW (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi smj999smj. Thank you for responding so quickly. I don't know much about cars, so l have no clue what an axle shaft & rear differential are. Is there another way to tell?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Look in your owner's manual. Section 2 page 12-13. You will note you should have a button for awd lower left hand side of your dash below your steering wheel.
If its not there I would say you do not have awd. Also, I think when you are starting the vehicle there should be an awd light in the dash that shows up and goes out after the ignition has started.


----------



## DianeW (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for your reply quadraria10. Unfortunately, I don't have the button. So, I guess that means I do not have a AWD Rogue.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If its spelled out on your contract of sale, I would be having a serious discussion with your dealer.


----------



## DianeW (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, I am going to do that ASAP. Thanks so much!


----------

